
Πfs: Never worry about data again - vadansky
https://github.com/philipl/pifs
======
physicsyogi
Some of the readme reminds me of Borges' Library of Babel [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Library_of_Babel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Library_of_Babel)

